# Vintage KHS



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

KHS isn't quite as high-zoot as many of the other bikes posted here, but I rode one for years so they mean something to me.

Here's my '93 Montaña Team with it's full complement of original m900 XTR components and blue/pink team paint.


----------



## TrailGuru (Apr 6, 2005)

Good times..good times.

I was always a fan of the late 80's, early 90's KHS line. If i wasn't still in middle/high school at that time, i'd have probably owned one.  

I still don't think they should have abandoned the blue/pink schemes, at least on one model for all these years. I like my KHS frames, but am not the biggest fan of the paint schemes.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

There were a few companies who made bikes in the vein of Ritchey / Bridgestone that were not widely known or respected. But they just made some really clean bikes. KHS is one. Nice.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

TrailGuru said:


> I like my KHS frames, but am not the biggest fan of the paint schemes.


Yeah in the mid-90s KHS switched to a different paint scheme that I didn't like either. Some of the newer ones are a big improvement, but I'm not sure what they were thinking with the mid 90's paint.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

That brings back memories of Larry Hibbard.


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

man, thats nice to see. the old 93 montana team i had some great rides together. i absolutely love you're bike! one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Great to see your Montana Team. I really liked those! There was a shop here where I lived that got it's race team sponsored by KHS, and all the team riders got a bike like yours. Several of them are still around, and in use. Thanks for the pic, and yes, these bikes deserve a little respect!


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

i forgot how the sizing went but i would sure like to find a 17"or 18" team model show up in my life again. any leads?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> KHS isn't quite as high-zoot as many of the other bikes posted here, but I rode one for years so they mean something to me.
> 
> Here's my '93 Montaña Team with it's full complement of original m900 XTR components and blue/pink team paint.
> >


had a montaña pro.. nice tubing. cool looks. problem w/ mine was geometry. khs specced a 71.5 head angle across all sizes. since i ride a 17in, i ended up w/ a very short wheelbase coupled w/ a steep seat and head tube. not the best biike for technical steep singletrack!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

vdubbusrider said:


> i forgot how the sizing went but i would sure like to find a 17"or 18" team model show up in my life again. any leads?


Mine is a 19.5" - I think the next size down was a 17". (If I remember correctly)


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

I've got a 16". I have a lot of really good memories of riding that thing- in spite of the old-school geometry, I've never ridden down as steep of stuff as I was able to on that bike. I sold all the parts off of it in 1999, and until this year it had sat around on a shelf unbuilt. I rebuilt it with a mix of old and new parts, so it's not quite the period piece pictured above. Manitou 2, Wasatch Clamp up front, Paul Crosstop on the rear, Avid Ultimate levers, LX/ 217 wheels, Octalink cranks.
It rides really, really nicely, just a little too small for me. My little brother rides it now. Maybe I'll post a few pics.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> That brings back memories of Larry Hibbard.


Mountain Larry - man that guy can ride a bike. Ride to the race, race and ride back home (or to the next race). No mechanicals for him either. If it broke, he fixed it and rode it out.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Mountain Larry - man that guy can ride a bike. Ride to the race, race and ride back home (or to the next race). No mechanicals for him either. If it broke, he fixed it and rode it out.


I watch him race a lot the year before last in the Surf City CX series. He raced CX on a MTB and was always in the top three (in expert I think). Definitely very fast and a Santa Cruz crowd favorite.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> KHS isn't quite as high-zoot as many of the other bikes posted here, but I rode one for years so they mean something to me.
> 
> Here's my '93 Montaña Team with it's full complement of original m900 XTR components and blue/pink team paint.


Pretty bike.
You need any True Temper decals for the top tube? Like the 'team' bikes.  
When did you pick that up?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Mountain Larry - man that guy can ride a bike. Ride to the race, race and ride back home (or to the next race). No mechanicals for him either. If it broke, he fixed it and rode it out.


Ya, that guy can ride. I just saw him at the last Downieville Classic (2003, no 04 event) and he was goin good!

Supposedly he lived up in the forest of Niscene Marks back then.

I recall one race where he snapped his handlebar off and proceeded on to finish with a stick stuck in his stem so he could ride.


----------



## ddross62 (Mar 12, 2013)

*1981 KHS Expedition?*

My first geared mountain bike was I think a 1981 KHS with Suntour components purchased from the Koski's Cove Bike Shop in Marin. It was one of the early production mountain bikes and cost less than the Trailmaster and money was tight. I rode the **** out of it in Marin and up in Oregon and eventually took it to London as my commute bike where it eventually was stolen in 1991.

I can't find any info on this bike online, it would be cool to see some photos for nostalgia!



laffeaux said:


> KHS isn't quite as high-zoot as many of the other bikes posted here, but I rode one for years so they mean something to me.
> 
> Here's my '93 Montaña Team with it's full complement of original m900 XTR components and blue/pink team paint.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

pretty sure this is the jersey that goes with that bike.


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

That bike is a classic. Super clean. I used to rock that seat too.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

That blue and pink paint scheme looks much better now than it did back then.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I ended up selling that bike.  I really liked it, and would have kept it had it been one size larger. As time passes I prefer larger frames.

The good news is that I found the titanium version of this bike in the size that I need. The ti frame doesn't have the cool color scheme, but it's still pretty nice. 

And re: the jerseys... I have a couple of the early '90s KHS jerseys. They're a bit small for me, but I can make them work if I suck in my gut.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> I ended up selling that bike.  I really liked it, and would have kept it had it been one size larger. As time passes I prefer larger frames.
> 
> The good news is that I found the titanium version of this bike in the size that I need. The ti frame doesn't have the cool color scheme, but it's still pretty nice.
> 
> And re: the jerseys... I have a couple of the early '90s KHS jerseys. They're a bit small for me, but I can make them work if I suck in my gut.


 it's litespeed made isn't it? i remember those catalogs from the era.. I tried to buy a model w/ ritchey tubing and the distributor never came throug w/ the bike.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

colker1 said:


> it's litespeed made isn't it?


Yep. The Team Titanium was made by Litespeed.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> I really liked it, and would have kept it had it been one size larger.
> 
> I have a couple of the early '90s KHS jerseys. They're a bit small for me,


Face it, somewhere along the way you had a growth spurt. 

Grumps


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Face it, somewhere along the way you had a growth spurt.


LOL Yeah, I have a growth spurt every winter.


----------

